#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Spell Question?

## lucifersangel

Greetings one and all! I know this might be kind of weird but is there a spell or some type of talisman that I can make that gives the affects of amnesia? My friend is trying to forget something that happened in her past so I wanted to see if there even was such a thing out there that might be able to help her. If so what do I need and how do I do this/etc.
Well thanks for anything  :Tongue:

----------


## Deus_Ex_Asmo

I did a post just recently on altering memory permanently in the occult section. You may want to check that. Changing someone's memory or helping them cope with a traumatic event is relatively easy with guided meditation, and if you two are close (or trying to get closer  :Wink:  ) this may be the thing to try.

Alternatively, you could try sigils (google it). You could TRY a talisman, but really SHE should make it, not you. If you decide to make the talisman instead, be sure to do your LBRP and whatnot beforehand. Make it out of clay, bless it, etc. 

Or, alternatively to making it, you could always buy a pre-made pewter or whatever kind of talisman online, or at your local magick shop. The place where I live sells plenty of stuff from the Goetia (you know, those little "talismans of [x]"), and while I can't recall anything pertaining to memory specifically, you can certainly adapt something. 


Anyway, if it were me trying to forget something, and I specifically wanted to do it with talismans, I would use a dodecagram, and inscribe it with either multiple runes pertaining to the memory and a central runic sigil for removal, or an nonagram with Solomon's pentacle in the center.
If I were into judeo-christianity, or perhaps Qaballah, I might instead make sigils for the names of angels that I wanted to guide me, or simply write their names in full (as is proper).
If I were slightly more lovecraftian, i might incorporate some stuff from the simonomicon instead.

----------

